

DotCloud acquires Duostack, rolls out MongoDB support - shykes
http://gigaom.com/cloud/exclusive-paas-startups-unite-dotcloud-buys-duostack/

======
calloc
I've got some test deployments on DotCloud, the only thing I don't like is
that I have no idea how much resources are going to cost, I can't find prices
ANYWHERE on the website.

I love how it all works, I love how fast it is and the deployment stuff
couldn't have been easier (using it with git).

Is there any word on pricing?

~~~
enoptix
ditto on this. I'm up to 9 instances of various types and pretty comfortable
with everything. I hope the pricing is reasonable.

~~~
shykes
Pricing is very important to us. We won't keep you waiting much longer!

~~~
fictorial
Sounds familiar! :)

"shykes 152 days ago

Expect a pricing page very soon."

Seriously, when are you going to post the pricing details?

I hope it is something very straightforward such as $0.04/process-hour.

~~~
shykes
Touche :)

We went through a few iterations with test paid customers. It took a while to
properly convey that our value is in reducing complexity, not selling ram.
It's a long process but we're very close.

I can tell you we have a date to reveal pricing, and we intend to stick to it.

~~~
donw
Do you have a date to reveal the date to reveal pricing?

~~~
shykes
No, but if you're willing to take a customer discovery phone call, in exchange
of your precious feedback I will give you _tons_ of details on our pricing.
90% of it is decided.

~~~
donw
Glad to help; email is in the profile.

~~~
shykes
Contacted, thanks!

------
enoptix
This is great news! I've been using Dotcloud at my job for about a month with
an RoR app. We used to be on Heroku w/ Amazon RDS. And I needed a separate EC2
instance for stuff like phpMyAdmin and other misc scripts. We outgrew it
quickly when we needed more control over Resque. Now with Dotcloud, I can run
everything under one group with fine-grained control when I need it. Its
awesome!

The only thing I am missing is Memcache and MongoDB support (but it looks like
thats coming soon ;D ). Also, an invite for personal use would be awesome!

~~~
shykes
We actually rolled out MongoDB this morning :)

Memcache is coming soon, along with lots of other cool stuff.

Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
getsat
Any support for Sphinx (search, not the Python doc thing) on the roadmap?

~~~
spahl
We are currently experimenting to find the best way to roll out sphinx.

We already have one alpha user that seems pretty happy with it.

~~~
getsat
Great!

------
shykes
It's a great day for the dotCloud and duostack communities! Both teams are
lurking on HN to answer questions.

We're only getting started folks!

~~~
sgrove
Congrats Solomon, it's a very interesting direction. You already have some
crazy momentum, I'm sure this'll only boost you farther!

Excited to see what you guys roll out next!

------
ellisd
I wonder if they'll finish the support for basic data import commands with
Mongo. Currently on Duostack I have yet to find a clear way to load dev data
via all the db.copyDatabase or mongoimport/mongostore commands.

~~~
daverecycles
You can run mongoimport locally and specify your DotCloud MongoDB service as
the remote host. You could also SSH to your MongoDB service (run "dotcloud ssh
<namespace.deployment>") and do the same.

~~~
mathias_10gen
One thing you may want to consider adding to your client is a "mongotunnel"
command which will set up an ssh tunnel with compression between the user's
computer and your mongodb servers. I've noticed some significant performance
benefit to this vs. just accessing mongod normally over the internet, mostly
due to the abysmal upload rate on my cable modem. Also this allows you to
avoid sending data in plain-text over the open internet.

------
barleyman20
Why do you spend all this time building this platform, but then use Wufoo for
your signup form? Doesn't give me a ton of confidence. Don't mean to sound
cynical, just wondering.

~~~
shykes
Our signup form changed a few times, and used to be much more elaborate.
Tweaking it with Wufoo saved us lots of time - time we could spend on
improving the platform :)

------
ollysb
Would love to see the duostack environment vars management added across the
board on dotcloud.

------
stephth
Duostack publicized upcoming support for autoscaling. Is that still in the
roadmap?

~~~
shykes
Oh yes :)

------
MatthewPhillips
I've been using Duostack and love it (aside from the low db quotas). Should I
be worried? What will the transition be like?

~~~
shykes
Matthew, we'll work our asses off to make the transition as painless as
possible. You should receive an email soon with all the details. Don't
hesitate to get in touch with us directly.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
I'll be in touch, I was hoping to launch in the next week.

~~~
shykes
We'll make sure you can.

------
nwmcsween
I've been thinking about something similar by using LXC with minimal
capabilities. Using git, etc.. with 'stack' specific allowable file
modifications (configuration and what not), is this how dotcloud works (minus
the distributed FS and flow replication for HA)?

~~~
shykes
Yes, we use container technology. We were the first to do so (first prototypes
in 2008) although others are catching on. That's not the key differentiator of
the platform, though, anymore than Xen was for EC2.

------
jackowayed
I predicted that this would happen the first time I mixed them up.

------
endlessvoid94
Wow, congratulations to both companies. That was quick!

------
inmygarage
Congrats to Dotcloud and Duostack! Exciting news.

------
cellis
Any plans to support Tornado?

~~~
spahl
Yes tornado/gunicorn/thin/... support is planned. Stay tuned!

